# Grand Canyon



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

I know there are some experts with recent experience out there. I want to take my kids to the Grand Canyon next summer & I need CG info. I've been a couple times myself to South Rim but as a kid & I wasn't even in charge of myself then, much less planning a trip. I know there are CGs in the NP as well as private parks in the nearby area. I've never been to the North Rim, however I have 4 daughters that like the tourist stuff & I know the South Rim is a much busier place for that. Maybe we can split the time. Anyway, any CG advice would be heartily appreciated.

Thanks in advance.









TM4


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi TM4, as you know we just got back from the Grand canyon. I have been to both sides over the years and prefer the North Rim. The camp sites are nice, tree shaded, pull through sites but the have no electric hook-up's. There is a store, laundry, clean showers, dump station, and gas staion in the park close to the camp sites within walking distance. We got lucky and our site was close to water, it took two 50' hoses to re-fill, so take plenity of hose with you or a gerry can to haul water. The GC does have generator limits 6:00-8:00am and 7:00-9:00pm only. There are no private campgrounds close by. There is plenity to do and you will get a tour book when you check in at the gate. All veiw points are drive and hike type, take good shoes. 
It may be worth your time to split the vacation between GC and Zion, this is what we did, 4 days at GC and 4 days at Zion which is only a couple hour drive. Zion camp ground (watchman) is also nice and does have electric hook up. The nice thing about Zion is everything is acsessable by a tram system, no driving. There are some private camps in Springdale and there is a bus service to Zion but it will cost 20.00 each day you re-enter the park. Springdale is also nice if you want to go store hopping and/or window shopping, you can get to the town using the tram service for free and if you stay in Watchman CG you don't have to repay the entry fee.
Both places require hiking to get to the view spots but are well worth the walk. We also did the mule ride down into the GC but it was a little pricey at 55.00 per head for half day and 110.00 per for a full day, it was worth it not to have to walk down and a lot of fun. 
We placed our reservation on-line with Reserve America well in advance, both places fill up quick in the summer months. Hope this helps and you will have a great time. Kirk


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We stayed at Grand Canyon Trailer Village ( inside the park on the S. Rim, not to be confused with GC Camper Village which is a private park in Tusayan outside the park) in May, 2004. The sites are partially shaded, pull-through, full hookups. The tram stops at the entrance to the village. It is close to the rim, walking distance if you want. It is very near all the tourist spots. Quiet and clean restrooms. We made our reservations with Xanterra, the concessioner for many National Parks. The tram system is awesome for getting around the S. Rim and seeing all the views. We went into Tusayan one afternoon the see the GC Imax which was also informative.


----------



## kimaesha (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Guys since you are planiing or thinking of going out of town here is the best place for you is to visit the Grand Canyon by bus, wow right? you dont have to worry about the stress of driving a car and thingking about the fuel because all you have to do is sit and relax,through bus tour grand canyon and it is tested that you will enjoy and learn more there is no harm in trying guys right?

Well I hope you enjoy the trip and have a nice day!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd recommend at least some time at the south rim. It is hotter, a LOT more crowded, but it also puts you right on the edge (good time to hold the kids hands if they are small







). Anyway, as a kid we drove from Zion to the North rim and it wasn't that long. It's a long way around between the two though. Maybe the par service could build a highway bridge over that little gap.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm guessing since the original post is 5 years old that maybe they've already taken that trip. Looks like a possible spammer has reopened an old one.


----------

